# Regular or extreme?? Help please



## jeepsteve (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey, I recently purchased what I was told was a black and white argintine tegu. He is about a year old give or take and I am starting to think he may be an extreme giant tegu. I've looked up some of the markings but cant find any clear pictures so I figured I would post some of my tegu. thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 25, 2014)

Same thing so both right yay!


----------



## jeepsteve (Jun 25, 2014)

Haha yea! Ive just heard that the "extreme giant" ones get about 5 feet 20 pounds + and the "regular" tegus are closer to 4 foot and around 12 pounds or so. And he has the markings of the bigger type/bloodline or whatever the difference actually is.


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 25, 2014)

"Extreme giants" don't get any larger than normals lol. For real they are the same thing


----------



## jeepsteve (Jun 25, 2014)

Hmmm ok then thanks for the help bud


----------

